
Hi-res photo of Europe’s lost Mars lander uncovers a new mystery - okket
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/10/new-hi-rez-photo-of-europes-lost-mars-lander-uncovers-a-new-mystery/
======
webaholic
It is a huge disappointment for the team which worked on this for years. It
would be interesting to know the cause of the software error.

~~~
imglorp
I'm sure it is a disappointment, but I'd like to understand why does ESA need
to repeat all the mistakes NASA has been making since two viking lander
successes in the 70's. Mars is very hostile to landers and it seems wasteful
not to use what was already learned and do something new.

